# VERY LONG-some great info on fear



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

WHEN THE STUDENT IS READY…THE TEACHER WILL APPEAR

During that workshop, I learned that your thoughts actually create your reality and that thoughts are living things like you and me. They have a consciousness or “mind” of their own. It may seem hard to imagine for some, but Quantum Physics has actually discovered that this is indeed the case. The smallest unit of consciousness is actually in the cell stored as a unit of memory or “thought” form.

In fact, every thought that we've ever had, every thing we’ve ever seen or heard, and every experience we’ve ever had is actually stored in our cells as cellular memory. That is really deep when you stop to think about it. And not only do we have our own thoughts stored in our cells, but we also have inherited certain thoughts from our ancestors through our DNA because the same was true for them.

If you want to experience an example of how your brain does this, all you have to do is close your eyes and think of someone you know well…like your mother or your father. Picture them in your minds eye. The reason that you are able to bring a complete picture of someone into your head is because a memory of them is stored in your body, and you are simply calling upon that memory from your body to bring to your mind.

The fact that thoughts are living things has a significant impact on your lives. This is because you are motivated to do certain things, or not do certain things based on your memory of your experiences. For example if a child touches an iron and burns himself…it is unlikely that he will ever purposefully touch an iron again. The memory of his experience creates a fear of getting burned that will impact his future behavior. The fact that you are also susceptible to the memories of even your distant relatives, means that you are spending a lot of your time doing things based on underlying fears that you may not even be aware of. For instance, if you have a great-great-great grandfather who survived a plane crash and went on to have a family…thus passing on that memory, it may explain why you have an "unexplainable" fear of flying. What inexplicable fears do you have?
WHAT LIMITING FEARS DO YOU HAVE?

You probably don’t ask yourself what it is you’re afraid of on a regular basis, but psychologists have proven that it is your subconscious fears that are controlling most of your life. However, this isn’t new news. In fact, in the book The Power of the Subconscious Mind, written in 1963 by Dr. Joseph Murphy it states:

Once you learn the truth about the interaction of your conscious and subconscious minds, you will able to transform your whole life. If you want to change external conditions, you must change the cause. Most people try to change conditions and circumstances by working on the conditions and circumstances. This is a terrible waste of time and effort. They fail to see that their conditions flow from a cause. To remove discord, confusion, lack, and limitation from your life, you must remove the cause. That cause is the way you use your conscious mind, the thoughts and images you encourage in it. Change the cause, and you change the effects. It is just that simple.

Since the discovery of the subconscious mind and its ability to control our lives, many methods of transforming the mind have been developed and have had plenty of time to be tested. Unfortunately time has shown that almost invariably, most self-help programs designed to positively address the subconscious mind are either totally ineffective, or take too long for most people and so they never really change.

THE RESULTS ARE IN!!!!

ALCOHOLICS ANONYMOUS

The dismal truth is that even programs that have the best intentions and support systems in place don’t create the change people are seeking in their lives. For example, the most popular self-help program on the planet- Alcoholics Anonymous only has a depressing 6% recovery rate.

POSITIVE THOUGHT / AFFIRMATION

Other methods that are taught in many self-help programs include positive thoughts and affirmations. When used properly, positive thinking and affirmation can have dramatic results in reprogramming the subconscious mind. But it takes an extremely long time and very consistent work for a true change to come about. If I am living from check to check, an tell myself every morning that “I am abundant and financially free”, my subconscious mind will most likely fire back something like “Well why can’t you buy that house you want?” or “No you’re not, look at how you are living”. Over time if you are dedicated and really start to believe that you are abundant and financially free, and worthy of it, then it will begin to happen. The problem is that most people don’t make it that far.

The subconscious finally says “You know what, you’re a liar. This stuff doesn’t really work. You’re wasting your time,” or whatever. Do any of these thoughts sound familiar to you? Remember, experiences are stored in the subconscious. So while you are telling yourself one thing and experiencing something totally different, there is internal conflict and doubt taking place, which stores in your subconscious mind as well. Do you see the problem?

FINALLY, THE DAY OF INSTANT
TRANSFORMATION HAS ARRIVED!!

In a society where people have become acclimated to getting what they want fast, our attention span is just not accustomed to withstand processes that take so much ongoing time and effort. Fortunately a new technology has finally reached us to appeal to our appetite for instant transformation. And it’s no gimmick. World reknown Quantum Physicist and Behavioral Psychologist, Dr. Vernon Woolf has developed a quantum technique that gets to the core of the issues holding you back in life with laser-like precision and enables you to transform them yourself…INSTANTLY!

I have been transforming limiting beliefs and patterns in peoples’ subconscious minds with incredible success using this technique for the five years. In that time, I have created a life for myself filled with incredible abundance, prosperity, joy and good health. I have also helped people find their life’s purpose, quit drinking, stop smoking, overcome their fear of flying, attract their ideal job, retire from working for anyone else, find happiness in relationships, and so much more. The process takes you on a journey through your own subconscious mind where all of your own answers and truths reside. Check out what folks are saying.

TESTIMONIES


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*by the way*

OK BY THE WAY, THE ABOVE MESSAGE WAS FOUND ON THIS RANDOM WEBSITE ABOUT QUANTUM PHYSICS. LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT THE LINK, I CANT FIND IT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> They have a consciousness or "mind" of their own. It may seem hard to imagine for some, but Quantum Physics has actually discovered that this is indeed the case.


I'm sorry, I know this is the Positive Forum and all, but this is very very wrong. Quantum Physics says no such thing. I'm tired of people twisting Quantum Physics to meet whatever meta-physical philosophy they have.


----------

